# Highly recommend BlueSky Peptides and/or Maxim Peptides



## My_Pitch32 (Aug 2, 2017)

ive had nothing but good service with them for the past few years....always discreet shipping, fast and quality peptides!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

You are a dumb****.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 2, 2017)

Blue sky is garbage.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 2, 2017)

Blue balls suck too. That shit hurts


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Blue balls suck too. That shit hurts



lmfao ain't that the truth :32 (18):


----------



## PFM (Aug 2, 2017)

I just ordered. Thank you bro.


----------

